# Never Heard of This Wood



## Oldiebutgoodie (Jun 26, 2012)

The only wood I could find on the lot that was the right fit for an outdoor restoration project was a 1"x 5 7/8 lumber that he called "Kentucky Board". He said it was treated, but it seems very rough grained and loaded with sawdust. Any idea of what this is?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

All boards are 100% loaded with sawdust. All you have to do to release that sawdust is to saw the board.

George


----------



## Oldiebutgoodie (Jun 26, 2012)

That's funny, Mr. C! No, what I was referring to was a kind of gooey residue on a very rough-cut surface. Will cleaning and sanding solve this? I've since found out that this board is treated poplar and used for the long rails on Kentucky horse farm fencing.

What I'm really asking is, I guess, is how appropriate this would be for replacing some rotted boards on a gazebo which get a lot of interaction from the kids and the dogs. Is there only one kind of treating that is used now days? I believe what I am replacing is yellow pine with some kind of treatment. The edge framing I am replacing is almost a true 1x6, maybe closer to a full 1 in. x 5 7/8. I was first looking at composite decking board, but it is quite a bit narrower than the board I am replacing, and, oh my, the cost. Same with cedar.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience, occupation, or if retired…from what, or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

If you post some pictures of what you have you'll likely get more responses.






















.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Googled Kentucky board wood images, seems to be a style of fencing?


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Treated?--Just find out what the "treatment" is, then let your conscience guide you.
Since for a gazebo, likely it'll be painted anyway? Might have an issue with what sticks to the treated lumber.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

There is a "Kentucky coffee tree" (Gymnocladus dioicus). If you did an internet search, you'd know as much about it as I would. Poplar is not the most durable of wood, but it should out-last pine. If painted, it should give you many years of service.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Common names are as phoney as a $3 dollar bill. 
The entire world has standard names for every kind of wood there is.
Use them and rise above local common names. 
As a woodworker, you should know what you work with, yes?

Example: What is 'Mountain Ash?"
To me, it could be one of three different species of Sorbus. They are quite shrubby, ornamental trees of no commercial value. To an Australian, that's Eucalyptus regnans, a 200'+ hardwood of magnificent character.

Some jerk-a$$ big box stores can't even name conifer wood = they call it "white wood."
They assume that you are so stupid that you don't care.

Rise above it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the guy is pulling your leg with the name Kentucky Board. We need pictures to sort it out.


----------



## Oldiebutgoodie (Jun 26, 2012)

OK, here's some pictures of the gnarly fuzzy board. Good news is that it sands up pretty good and it is a dense feeling hardwood. Is there a reason they don't sand it?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

All lumber is rough at some time or another. Then some is left rough for a rustic appearance. 

In this rough condition it's difficult to say what kind of wood it is. My guess is that it's poplar. It needs to be run through a planer to clean it up. It would be too uneven to attempt to sand it smooth.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I will not venture a guess without a microscopic examination. Then, it's easier than fingerprints!
Looks like Hooflungpoo wood.
I really resent the dumb-knot suppliers who are convinced that us people, as buyers, don't care what we get. Are you bottom-feeder, sloth suppliers reading this? 
I'm watching you.
Some wood people are really on the ball.
Many others are two bricks short of a chimney. They don't have both feet on the pedals.
Raise Hello. After all, who's money is this, huh?


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Robson Valley said:


> I really resent the dumb-knot suppliers who are convinced that us people, as buyers, don't care what we get. Are you bottom-feeder, sloth suppliers reading this?


Yep, I'm reading this. I'm a logger/sawyer who sells to woodworkers. I put a lot of effort into getting customers exactly what they want and gladly supply the latin name for any wood I sell. Now some of those guys in the middle are a whole 'nother story.



Robson Valley said:


> Many others... don't have both feet on the pedals.


Why would someone have both feet on the pedals?:laughing:


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Robson valley you are the mannn


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Post Oakie said:


> Why would someone have both feet on the pedals?:laughing:


Did you ever try pedaling a bike with one foot? :laughing:


----------

